# Is her hair getting longer or am I imagining everything?



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I just can't tell. And does it look like to you guys that she has a single or double coat?

Picture from the shelter









Picture after a few days at home.









Really poor quality picture taken with my phone 3 minutes ago, she was SO tired I could barely get her to lift her head and look at me:


----------



## wespom (Aug 18, 2013)

OMG I love terriers. She's probably only single, but scruffy. I like her =-)


----------



## MattyM (Sep 2, 2013)

It looks longer to me too!

She's a total cutie!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

She is adorable! Sure looks longer to me. 

Flip her fur back on her side or upper leg and look! Or comb through and look at the leavings for fine stuff. There is a lot less undercoat on the back so not a good place to look. Her coat looks a bit like Artie's. He has a short undercoat that stays well under the long guard hairs so he looks like a single coated dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It looks longer to me. Pip's coat has gotten longer over his lifetime. It's getting pretty ridiculous, actually.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I've always wondered. What is Pip?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Double coat. When you brush her I bet you get a slickerbrush full of undercoat. Wiry, strippable coat tho. Def longer, and is a coat that will probably grow to a specific length and then shed out.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't answer your question, but O...M...G! The shelter pic is priceless, I would've gone and adopted her myself. What a scruffy mutt! I've always said I would have a scruffy terrier and name him Scruffy. I almost did adopt a Scruffy from the shelter, actually, but it didn't work out, and I ended up with pretty girl Luna instead.

Her hair does look a lot longer.


----------

